# back again



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 23, 2018)

hello, I was on this forum a few years back, don't know if anyone remembers me. i stopped coming on for personal reasons, nothing against anyone on this forum. I have now decided to come back to the forum because i really enjoyed it! i'm kind of a jack of all trades when it comes to martial arts (well not ALL trades obviously) the martial art i'm best at is probably either Boxing or Kickboxing. I have taken Shaolin Kung Fu, Taekwondo, Boxing, Kickboxing, Muay Thai Kickboxing, Brazilian Jiujitsu, and am now taking Krav Maga... which i *love*. Krav is without a doubt my favorite martial art. yeah looking forward to interesting discussions with the other members of this group! i've been a lot busier than i'm used to as of late so sometimes i may not have time to come on, so if you don't get a response from me immediately, nothing personal.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome back Bro


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 23, 2018)

Tames D said:


> Welcome back Bro


thank you!


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 23, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Welcome


thank you!


----------



## Buka (Feb 23, 2018)

I remember you, welcome back, bro.  
Sounds like you've been busy.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome back.  I think I remember you, but not sure.  Anyway, look forward to your input.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome back. Or perhaps welcome, since I don't think we interacted your first time around (probably when I wasn't active). I look forward to arguing with you!


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 23, 2018)

Buka said:


> I remember you, welcome back, bro.
> Sounds like you've been busy.





Buka said:


> I remember you, welcome back, bro.
> Sounds like you've been busy.


thanks, bro! yeah I just started school again and it is eating up my free time


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 23, 2018)

donald1 said:


> Hello!


hi! fellow Simpsons fan


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 23, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome back.  I think I remember you, but not sure.  Anyway, look forward to your input.


thank you! look forward to sharing with you as well


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome back. Or perhaps welcome, since I don't think we interacted your first time around (probably when I wasn't active). I look forward to arguing with you!


thank you! I am sure we will find things to argue about!


----------



## Buka (Feb 23, 2018)

sinthetik_mistik said:


> thanks, bro! yeah I just started school again and it is eating up my free time



Are you still training TKD?


----------



## Anarax (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 23, 2018)

Buka said:


> Are you still training TKD?


no it's been a while since i trained Taekwondo. all i train now is Krav Maga and like i said i'm way busier than i'm used to so i've hardly been able to train the last couple weeks which is a bummer but yeah. who knows maybe one day i'll take TKD again it has great kicks


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 23, 2018)

Anarax said:


> Welcome


thank you!


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 24, 2018)

Welcome back mate and nice to meet ya


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 24, 2018)

Had to post it. Probably not SFW.


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 24, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Welcome back mate and nice to meet ya


thank you nice to meet you too!


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 24, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Had to post it. Probably not SFW.


lol haven't heard that song in a while


----------



## Martial D (Feb 24, 2018)

sinthetik_mistik said:


> lol haven't heard that song in a while


How you can tell a hip hop video is really really old:

Exclusively linked to by old white men

That is all


Btw wb to mt op(initialism overload)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 24, 2018)

Martial D said:


> How you can tell a hip hop video is really really old:
> 
> Exclusively linked to by old white men
> 
> ...


Hey, who are you callin' old, ya whippersnapper!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 24, 2018)

sinthetik_mistik said:


> lol haven't heard that song in a while


Glad to be of service.


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Feb 24, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Glad to be of service.


yeah thank you for the laugh


----------



## Buka (Feb 25, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Hey, who are you callin' old, ya whippersnapper!



They just don't understand the advantages of being old. I mean, think about it, when you're in your sixties you can go to an antique shop and visit your old furniture.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2018)

sinthetik_mistik said:


> hello, I was on this forum a few years back, don't know if anyone remembers me. i stopped coming on for personal reasons, nothing against anyone on this forum. I have now decided to come back to the forum because i really enjoyed it! i'm kind of a jack of all trades when it comes to martial arts (well not ALL trades obviously) the martial art i'm best at is probably either Boxing or Kickboxing. I have taken Shaolin Kung Fu, Taekwondo, Boxing, Kickboxing, Muay Thai Kickboxing, Brazilian Jiujitsu, and am now taking Krav Maga... which i *love*. Krav is without a doubt my favorite martial art. yeah looking forward to interesting discussions with the other members of this group! i've been a lot busier than i'm used to as of late so sometimes i may not have time to come on, so if you don't get a response from me immediately, nothing personal.



Glad you decided to come back!


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Apr 22, 2018)

wingchun100 said:


> Glad you decided to come back!



thank you!


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Apr 24, 2018)

I just realized that I owe some of the people on this forum a debt of gratitude. it was discussions on here that led me to realize that my former GM was bad news. Which led me on a journey of taking various martial arts until I found the one that is a great fit for me (Krav Maga). I also like the fact that although there are sometimes there are arguments on this site, I haven't seen any outright trash talking, which sets this forum apart from a *lot* of other forums I've seen


----------

